# Okay everyone, 1, 2, 3....awww... view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Okay everyone, 1, 2, 3....awww... view! *

*IMAGE* - _i25.tinypic.com_ (Pets & Animals) made popular










I also laughed


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i could post something..........................


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, she told that guy who called that she had to wash her hare.... :yes:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

adroitcuffs said:


> Well, she told that guy who called that she had to wash her hare.... :yes:


That was terrible............:jump:

So, is that how you clean one when you're going to cook a rabbit? Seems silly.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry , couldn't help myself


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good thing this wasn't a wet cat.... think of all the joke comments for that one! :kitty:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thats how Glenn Close got her start...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

crap...now Im hungry...thanks alot


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

gonna boil your bunny!!:BM:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Ummmm.....P:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> Ummmm.....P:


*Am I on your sh*t list huni? *


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Snake Food!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

npd_323 said:


>


Awwww....so adorable, so soft, and soooo cuddly....


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

badgebunny said:


> Awwww....so adorable, so soft, and soooo cuddly....


And soooo tasty when they are that size:jestera:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*THIS ONE WORKS FOR ME! Nothing too fancy.......*

3 Rabbits (the awwww isn't he a cute Bunny type) cut into pieces
1 c Flour
1/4 c Olive oil
1/2 c Onions, chopped
2  Garlic clove, minced
1/4 c Wine (Dry Sherry)
1 c Chicken broth
1 c Game marinade, strained
1 t Thyme
1 t Sage
1 t Cayenne pepper
1/4 c Parsley, minced
Salt & pepper to taste

Dust rabbit pieces in flour and shake off excess.
Brown in olive oil on all sides in a large stock pot. Remove and keep warm.
Add onions and garlic to same oil; cook until clear, not brown.
Drain off excess oil and replace rabbit. Pour on sherry. Add broth and strained marinade.
Bring to boil then reduce heat to simmer, covered, for 1 to 1-1/2 hours.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Tuna said:


> And soooo tasty when they are that size:jestera:





KozmoKramer said:


> *THIS ONE WORKS FOR ME! Nothing too fancy.......*
> 
> 3 Rabbits (the awwww isn't he a cute Bunny type) cut into pieces
> 1 c Flour
> ...





C73 said:


>


Ummmm... hrruummph...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, let me guess BB...
We're the 3 Horsemen of the Shitlist?????


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> OK, let me guess BB...
> We're the 3 Horsemen of the Shitlist?????


LMAO...you guessed it!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Did you guys here about the Rabbit who was using synthetic drugs? He attacked a number of people and just couldn't be controlled. 

Damn that DUST BUNNY!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....you boys are so mean!!!

I gotta tell ya, it's the worst part about working mids...I damn near run over (or almost run over) at least a bunny a week.










I haven't gone through all of them, but here are some cute pictures (I'm such a girl sometimes)

http://i.thefairest.info/cutest_thumbs/


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

kttref said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....you boys are so mean!!!
> 
> I gotta tell ya, it's the worst part about working mids...I damn near run over (or almost run over) at least a bunny a week.
> 
> Jaycee...hide that Bunny with the Pancake quick, Kate's on patrol!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

kttref said:


> I gotta tell ya, it's the worst part about working mids...I damn near run over (or almost run over) at least a bunny a week.


For some reason, I don't see too many bunnies around any more.......


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wait wait wait....I got it:










hahaha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Same for us Bruce.

It seems any species of Cottontail are in very short supply in NH, especially in so. NH. And you have to travel well north of Plymouth to find any decent numbers of hare in the wild.

Oddly enough, coyotes, fishers and fox appear to find them mighty tasty...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Why do I get a sneaky suspicion DD, that there is a double meaning in your last entry...


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....you boys are so mean!!!
> 
> I gotta tell ya, it's the worst part about working mids...I damn near run over (or almost run over) at least a bunny a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Kate!!! I too am such a girl...lol!!! Soooo damn cute!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That is a very cute lil rabbit! He's ready for patty cake!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Believe it or not, these coyote replicas work great to keep animals out of the yard.











If you suddenly experience a hankering for some bunny stew, jerky, etc, just take it down for a moment.​


----------



## CarverD1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cabbit anyone?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's the rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Kilvinsky said:


> It's the rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


Great movie


----------

